# Libellen 2017



## Digicat (12. Mai 2017)

Servus

Heute konnte ich die erste Frühe Adonis (Pyrrhosoma nymphula) ablichten.

 

Damit möchte ich die Saison 2017 einläuten ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## docjake (13. Mai 2017)

Goil!


----------



## ina1912 (13. Mai 2017)

So eine war gestern bei uns auch schon zu sehen, die allererste dieses Jahr! Hab aber kein Foto. .

Lg ina


----------



## Digicat (16. Mai 2017)

Servus

Heute konnte ich eine Groß-Libellenlarve im Teich entdecken ...

  

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Fotomolch (16. Mai 2017)

Ich habe heute die erste frisch geschlüpfte Libelle des Jahres gehabt. Den Schlupf habe ich zwar verpasst, auch keine Zeit gehabt um auf den Abflug zu warten, aber ein paar Fotos waren drin - wenn sie auch etwas ungünstig zu erreichen saß. Sie ist einfach den Rand etwas hochgekrabbelt und ist auf der Ufermatte geschlüpft. Da ich noch viel mehr von der Sorte im Teich habe, denke ich, dass ich schon noch einmal Glück haben werde und den Schlupf fotografieren kann. Es hat vom ersten Entdecken bis zum Abflug ca. zwei Stunden gedauert. Ich habe sie nach ca. einer Stunde nochmal fotografiert, da sah sie schon "erwachsener" aus. Als ich eine Stunde später nochmal nach ihr gesehen habe, hat sie vor Schreck den Abflug gemacht.

Edit: Ich habe gerade mal nachgesehen, es müsste ein Plattbauchweibchen sein.


----------



## Digicat (16. Mai 2017)

Schöne Bilder, Claudia 

Es dürfte sich bei deiner geschlüpften Libelle um einen Zweifleck bzw. __ Vierfleck handeln. Leider kann man die Flügelmale nicht sehr gut erkennen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut

Ps.: mit was fotografierst du ?


----------



## Fotomolch (16. Mai 2017)

Digicat schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder, Claudia
> 
> Es dürfte sich bei deiner geschlüpften Libelle um einen Zweifleck bzw. __ Vierfleck handeln. Leider kann man die Flügelmale nicht sehr gut erkennen.
> 
> ...



Danke. Wenn ich das in meinem Libellenbestimmungsbuch (ich habe mir extra wegen der "eigenen" __ Libellen das "Libellenhandbuch" von Dirk Pape- Lange gekauft) richtig gesehen haben, wohl eher ein Plattbauchweibchen. Der Körper ist schon sehr kurz und breit und der Antehumeralstreifen ist auch sehr ausgeprägt.
Ich fotografiere wie du mit der OMD- E-M5 MarkII und in dem Fall dem 60mm Makro.


----------



## Digicat (16. Mai 2017)

Jetzt wo du mir einen Tipp gegeben hast mit dem __ Plattbauch-Weibchen ... würde ich es auch so sehen. Meine Lieblinsseite im Web.

LG
Helmut
http://www.libellenwissen.de/libellenarten/grosslibellen/segellibellen-libellulidae/plattbauch


----------



## Fotomolch (16. Mai 2017)

Genau von der Seite ist das Libellenhandbuch.


----------



## Digicat (16. Mai 2017)

Andreas Thomas Hein, der Autor der Website ist hier auch User ...

LG
Helmut


----------



## Fotomolch (16. Mai 2017)

Ich nehme alles zurück, und behaupte das Gegenteil - das Buch muss wohl doch von einer anderen Seite sein. Sie ist aber von der Optik her sehr ähnlich.


----------



## Digicat (16. Mai 2017)

Tut ja nix zur Sache ... du hast die Libelle bestimmen können und das ist das wichtigste.

LG
Helmut


----------



## pema (16. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
bei mir wird schon für den Nachwuchs gesorgt.

 

petra


----------



## Digicat (16. Mai 2017)

Stark Petra ... Eure Gegend dürfte sehr begünstigt sein ...

LG
Helmut


----------



## trampelkraut (16. Mai 2017)

Habe heute die ersten __ Libellen in diesem Jahr am Teich gesehen,  Fotos....Fehlanzeige!


----------



## Fotomolch (18. Mai 2017)

Heute habe ich im Teich leider eine halbe tote Libelle gefunden. Wahrscheinlich auch eine __ Plattbauchlibelle. Sie muss wohl während der Trockenphase gefressen worden sein. Die Flügel und ein Teil vom Körper waren noch übrig.


----------



## trampelkraut (18. Mai 2017)

Hallo,

gestern begann bei uns der Libellenschlupf. Wir konnten schon etliche leere Puppen an den Stengeln von __ Thalia,__ Schwanenblume und __ Blutweiderich finden.


----------



## trampelkraut (19. Mai 2017)

Guten Morgen,

heute um 6:45 nach einer durchregneten Nacht aber 17°C

       

Mangels genügender Stengel und Halme wird es eng an den Schlupfstellen.


----------



## Fotomolch (19. Mai 2017)

Wahnsinn.


----------



## Digicat (19. Mai 2017)

Heute konnte ich diesen ersten Schlupf eines __ Vierfleck entdecken.

  
Leider mit einem Flügelfehler .... 

  
Und dieses __ Plattbauch-Männchen ist auch vorbei gekommen 

Leider kommt morgen wieder ein "Kälteeinbruch" mit Regen, so um max. 15°C die auch bis Mitte nächste Woche anhalten soll .
Dann wird es wieder für kurze Zeit mit der __ Libellen-Aktivität vorbei sein. Leider ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## jenso (19. Mai 2017)

Ich denke das hier ist auch ein __ Plattbauch nach dem Schlupf. Sie suchte sich unter dem Terassendach eine aufgerissene Holzkohletüte ca. 7m vom Teich entfernt.

        

Gruß Jens


----------



## Fotomolch (20. Mai 2017)

Ja, sieht aus wie ein Plattbauchweibchen. Bei mir sind heute mindestens 7 Plattbauchweibchen geschlüpft. Näheres und Bilder später, wenn ich am Rechner sitze.


----------



## Digicat (20. Mai 2017)

Ein unversehrter Vierfleckvon heute, trotz windigen und kalten Wetter

     

Wünsche Euch ein schönes Wochenende

Helmut


----------



## Tomy26 (20. Mai 2017)

Im 2. Jahr der erste schlupf und ich habe Stundenlang zugeguckt.
Nur heute 28 große __ Libellen die ich gesehen habe
(weiß noch nicht mal wie die heißen ) 
  
 

Ups die wollte auch aus dem Wasser
Was war da los waren bestimmt 4 Stück die aus dem Waer einen Halm hochgeklettert sind


----------



## Digicat (20. Mai 2017)

Eine _Große  Königslibelle_ _(Anax Imperator)_ zeigen deine Schlupfbilder.
Das letzte Bild zeigt ein Paarungsrad der _Frühen Adonislibellen (Pyrrhosoma nymphula).

Liebe Grüße
Helmut_


----------



## Tomy26 (20. Mai 2017)

Danke Helmut
Die Libellenlarven waren sogar im Winter ( NRW selten unter 0 ) aktiv.
PS ich glaube die Libellenlarven und die __ Molche haben die ganzen Quappen ......
Von 5 Laichballen sind nur noch max 5  Quappen über.


----------



## Digicat (20. Mai 2017)

Bitte gerne ...

LG
Helmut


----------



## Fotomolch (21. Mai 2017)

So die Zahl der gestern geschlüpften __ Libellen kann ich auf 10 Stück korrigieren. Zwei hatten Flügelfehler, sind aber trotzdem weg geflogen. Eine davon allerdings recht unbeholfen. Manche sind auch nur kurz aufgeflogen und hat sich auf einen anderen Grashalm gesetzt. Andere sind so schnell weg gewesen, da war kein vernünftiges Foto möglich. Bei der blau- grünen Mosaikjungfer letztes Jahr war das einfacher, sie hat sich erst "warm gezittert" (oder so). Eine augenscheinlich Unversehrte sitzt allerdings immer noch. Die wird wohl nicht lebenstüchtig sein. Die Frage ist nur noch ob es alles Weibchen sind.  Beim ersten Bild der ersten Libelle sieht es schon so aus, die anderen habe ich nicht von unten fotografiert.
Ich hatte den Impuls, einer Libelle den Finger mal hinzuhalten und sie ist tatsächlich drauf gekrabbelt. Soviel zum Thema Plattbäuche sind scheu. Ich habe allerdings nur die, die im Schatten saßen in die Sonne gesetzt, damit sie schneller trocknen können. Dann habe ich auf sie aufgepasst, dass sie nicht von den frechen Spatzen gefressen werden (ja, ich weiß, sie haben auch Hunger.) Dabei habe ich viele schöne Bilder mit allen zur Verfügung stehenden Objektiven gemacht. Ein paar davon will ich euch nicht vorenthalten. Ich hoffe es sind nicht zu viele Bilder.


----------



## Digicat (21. Mai 2017)

Sehr schöne Bilder ...

Wahnsinn ... so eine Ansammlung habe ich noch nie gesehen. 
Da muß eine Initialzündung durch das sonnige Wetter ausgelöst worden sein.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Fotomolch (21. Mai 2017)

Danke. Heute habe ich keine Einzige gesehen, es sind aber immer noch Larven im Teich. Bei der Libelle von gestern waren zwei Flügel einer Seite verklebt, sie hat sich endlich mal entfaltet, da konnte ich es sehen. Ich habe sie mit einem Grashalm gelöst, aber sie ist nicht gleich weg geflogen. Ich werde gleich nochmal nachsehen.


----------



## Fotomolch (21. Mai 2017)

Die Libelle ist weg, ich hoffe sie konnte weg __ fliegen und ist nicht im Vogelmagen gelandet.


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (21. Mai 2017)

Heute morgen konnte ich zum ersten Mal zwei __ Libellen erwischen die noch nicht trocken waren, als Handyknipser und  Teich nicht am Haus habender ist das für mich ein Erlebnis.
      

LG Heike


----------



## docjake (22. Mai 2017)

Hi Claudia, danke, tolle Bilder!!!!


----------



## Fotomolch (22. Mai 2017)

Vielen Dank für die Blumen.
@heike: Das ist in der Tat ein tolles Erlebnis und dann noch so eine frisch geschlüpfte Libelle.
Ich habe gestern leider eine von den __ Libellen mit der Flügeldeformation tot und als leere Hülle ohne Kopf gefunden.


----------



## ina1912 (23. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen! 

Bei uns habe ich bisher nur ganz kleine __ Libellen gesehen, dann die etwas größeren Frühen Adonislibellen und heute die erste türkisfarbene Hufeisen..dingens. und eine deren Namen ich jetzt nicht weiß,  hat sich direkt auf meinem Arm niedergelassen:
  

Kennt die jemand? 

Lg ina


----------



## Fotomolch (24. Mai 2017)

In meinem Buch habe ich sie nicht gefunden. Wobei das bei dieser Abbildung auch schwierig ist.


----------



## Digicat (25. Mai 2017)

Bilder von den heute geschlüpften __ Libellen

Den Anfang hat ein __ Vierfleck gemacht
  

Dann am Nachmittag ist da eine Große __ Königslibelle gehangen. Den Schlupf habe ich leider nicht bemerkt 
          

Leider wieder mit einem Flügelfehler ...  
Ob das dem heutigen windigen Wetter geschuldet ist 

Ist heuer schon die 3.Libelle mit einem Flügelfehler, Vierfleck, __ große Königslibelle und __ Frühe Adonislibelle waren betroffen.
Ich hoffe das dies die Einzigen sein werden.

Wie ist das bei Euch ?

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## ina1912 (25. Mai 2017)

Tolle Aufnahmen,  Helmut! 

Diese Libelle gefällt mir von allen am Besten,  leider habe ich bei mir das letzte Mal eine bei der Eiablage gesehen,  als ich Krebsscheren hatte. Da die vermutlich den hiesigen PH-Wert nicht tolerieren,  gibt's auch keine Königslibellen mehr an meinem Teich..

Zeig uns bitte weiter so tolle Fotos! 

Lg ina


----------



## trampelkraut (25. Mai 2017)

Hallo Helmut,

bei mir am Teich waren auch einige mit Flügelfehlern dabei. In der Nacht und am Morgen an dem sie geschlüpft sind hat es auch noch geregnet, und es dauerte sehr lange bis sie trocken waren. Es fielen auch welche ins Wasser, die meisten konnte ich retten, ich habe sie an einen trockenen Platz gesetzt und so lange vor Vögeln bewacht bis sie wegflogen.

Ich hatte Urlaub da war die Zeit kein Problem.


----------



## Digicat (25. Mai 2017)

Danke Ina  ... ja werde mich weiter um gute Bilder bemühen. 

Das ist aber schade das bei Dir keine Königslibellen mehr sind.
Ich habe die Erfahrung bei meinen beiden Teichen gemacht, daß die Königslibellen im großen Teich vorhanden sind und keine Blaugrünen Mosaikjungfern, umgekehrt im kleinen Teich. Da gibts Blaugrüne Mosaikjungfern aber keine Königslibellen. 

Ich weiß ja nicht ob die Wassertemperatur eine Rolle spielt, aber ...

Der Unterschied liegt an der Temperatur des Wassers bei den Teichen.
Der kleine Teich liegt mehr im Schatten und wird nicht so warm, Der große Teich liegt mehr in der Sonne und ist wärmer

Vielleicht trifft es ja auch auf deinen Teich zu.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (25. Mai 2017)

Danke Roland für deine Erkenntnis. Also hoffen wir das sich das Wetter stabilisiert und Richtung Sommer in nächster Zeit bewegt. 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## ina1912 (25. Mai 2017)

Es ist schon ein paar Jahre her, aber ich meine mich zu erinnern,  dass in dem Jahr,  wo die __ Königslibelle ihre Eier in die __ Krebsschere gelegt hat, auch Mosaikjungfern hier waren. Da hatte ich die Krebsscheren neu, da kam die Libelle auch zum ersten (und letzten) Mal. Die krebsscheren sind verschwunden und die Königslibelle kam auch nicht wieder. Ich habe ihre Nachkommen auch nie schlüpfen sehen, weiß aber auch nicht, wieviele Jahre die im larvenstadium verbringen. Wahrscheinlich sind sie werktags geschlüpft und mangels Krebsscheren sofort ausgewandert. ...  Die Temperaturen sind eigentlich in jedem Jahr gleich, habe ja nur den einen Teich.

Lg ina


----------



## domserv (26. Mai 2017)

Leider verpasst. Meine erste Exuvie gesichtet.

Gruß
Jimi


----------



## Kuni99 (26. Mai 2017)

Hallo,

gestern war schon alles an __ Libellen an meinem Teich vertreten, was dort so vorkommt. Das __ Plattbauch-Männchen

  

hatte auch seine Liebste dabei, die aber zu sehr mit der Eiablage beschäftigt war, als sich ablichten zu lassen. Außerdem flogen eine __ Königslibelle, ein __ Vierfleck und unzählige Azurjungfern und Adonislibellen.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## koile (26. Mai 2017)

Habe gerage eine Vilefleck am Teich erwischt.


----------



## Tomy26 (26. Mai 2017)

Hallo

Wieviel __ Libellen ist denn normal für einen Teich ?
Filterteich 6 x 4 Meter 0,7 tief

Leider habe ich heute nur die leeren Hüllen gefunden schätze mal 100 Stück.
Hier mal Bilder, die Sitzen teilweise übereinander und ganz viele sind ins Wasser gefallen.


----------



## trampelkraut (26. Mai 2017)

Mein Filterteich hat eine ähnliche Größe. Letztes Jahr habe ich um die 200 leere Puppen gezählt.


----------



## Kuni99 (26. Mai 2017)

Hallo,

heute gönnten sich die __ Königslibelle und der __ Vierfleck mal ein Päuschen.

    

Bei den Azurjungfern geht man gesellig dem Brutgeschäft nach, wobei die Herren Händchen halten.

  

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Limnos (26. Mai 2017)

Hi

Gestern ließ sich ein __ Vierflecklibelle immer wieder nahe meinem Sitzplatz am __ Oleander nieder. Da ich die Kamera dabei hatte, habe ich mir die Gelegenheit nicht entgehen lassen.

   

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Tomy26 (27. Mai 2017)

Hallo
Konnte es nicht lassen und habe die leeren Puppen eingesammelt und gezählt.
  

174 Stück die noch an den Pflanzen hingen
Und noch Mal 38 die im Wasser schwimmen.
Sehen alle gleich aus von der Größe und bei den ersten waren es Königslibellen.
Gruß Frank


----------



## Fotomolch (27. Mai 2017)

Exuvien habe ich noch nicht gezählt.


----------



## Fotomolch (27. Mai 2017)

So, da ich mal am Rechner sitze, ein kleines __ Libellen- Update: Es ist in den letzten Tagen immer mal eine __ Plattbauchlibelle geschlüpft. Ich konnte sogar eine Larve kurz vor dem Schlupf - mit gelbem Hinterteil fotografieren, auch bei der Luft- hol- Übung (leider ist sie erst irgendwann später geschlüpft. Eine wohl sogar während meiner Anwesenheit, ohne dass ich es bemerkt habe. Ich war zu sehr damit beschäftigt, das Plattbauchmännchen im Flug zu erwischen, leider ohne Ergebnis.).  Ansonsten ist das Plattbauchmännchen hier am Teich auch sehr zutraulich. Ich frage mich langsam, ob die hier geschlüpften Libellen, die ich nach dem Schlupf länger fotografiert habe, gemerkt haben, dass ich ihnen nichts tue. Ein Weibchen war kurz hier und war ganz zahm, ein anderes wiederum sehr scheu.
Ansonsten sind die frühen Adonislibellen sehr aktiv und ein paar andere Schlanklibellen, die ich noch nicht näher fotografiert und identifiziert habe.
Ich habe gerade unser neues Sumpfbeet im Vorgarten betrachtet und eine __ frühe Adonislibelle dort sitzen sehen. Ich hoffe, die legen da keine Eier, das Ding ist nicht tief genug zum Überwintern für die Larven. Bisher haben sie im Garten darum einen großen Bogen gemacht und die Eier nur im Teich abgelegt. Die wissen schon, was sie tun - hoffe ich.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Mai 2017)

bei mir raufen sich gerade am Teich 4 Plattbauchmännchen um 1 Weibchen

daneben sind etliche Adonislibellen beim eierlegen und große Pechlibellen unterwegs. Faneben noch ein paar kliene mit ziemlich gaukelhaftem Flugbild. Sogar eine  männliche blauflüglige Prachtlibelle trieb sich vorhin mal ne Weile am Amphibientümpel rum (in rund 200m enfernung ist ja auch ihr eigentlicher Lebensraum, ein Bach)

MfG Frank


----------



## trampelkraut (28. Mai 2017)

Die Eiablage geht los.


----------



## trampelkraut (28. Mai 2017)

Kennt jemand die Art?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Mai 2017)

Hi Roland. 

google mal nach Adonislibelle


----------



## Deuned (28. Mai 2017)




----------



## troll20 (28. Mai 2017)

Zwei blau grüne Pärchen und dem Frosch tropft der Zahn


----------



## jolantha (29. Mai 2017)

Drei waren es, aber nur ein hat ne Pause gemacht.


----------



## Tomy26 (1. Juni 2017)

Da sind sie wieder !!


----------



## domserv (2. Juni 2017)

Wieder eine geschlüpft. Kann mir jemand sagen, was das für eine Libelle ist?


----------



## Kuni99 (2. Juni 2017)

Hallo,

es ist eine Große __ Königslibelle.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## domserv (2. Juni 2017)

Die habe ich dann letztes Jahr bei der Eiablage verpasst.


----------



## Eva-Maria (3. Juni 2017)

moin zusammen,
gestern erwischt...
männliche __ Plattbauch und Hufeisen-Azurjungfern


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Juni 2017)

Azurjungfern 
Da habe ich doch auch noch was.
     

Dann war da noch so ein felliger Geselle.


----------



## Rhabanus (6. Juni 2017)

Rhabanus meldet sich auch mit paar Flugschau-Bilder seiner __ Königslibelle ....

click


----------



## ina1912 (6. Juni 2017)

Pfingstmontag frisch geschlüpft :
         müsste ein __ vierfleck sein.
überhaupt war gestern richtig was los am miniteich. die frühen adonislibellen und die azurjungfern balzten um die wette
         
lg Ina  

sorry für das durcheinander... musste alles klitzeklein vom handy machen..


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Juni 2017)

So einige Prachtlibellen sind mir letztens vor das Handy gekommen ....
Bilder machen war aber nicht so leicht.....hatte nicht viel Zeit und die saßen gefühlt immer auf der anderen Seite des Baches.

Rechts unten fliegt eine aus dem Bild und dann sitzen die anderen so auf so Schilfblättern ca. in der Mitte des Handyfotos


----------



## Tom.P (7. Juni 2017)

Hallo Leute;

Heuer ist ein großhartiges Libellenjahr, so viel verschiedene Arten wie noch nie, 

Der Königslibellenschlupf, im __ Rohrkolben in einer Nacht 13 Larven...

 

..und aus der Nähe...
   

...die Adonislibelle...
  

...__ Plattbauch und __ Vierfleck friedlich...
 

...und die Hufeisenazurjungfer.
  

lg
Thomas


----------



## Wild (7. Juni 2017)

...vom vergangenen Jahr...


----------



## Tomy26 (9. Juni 2017)

Der ist die Farbe ausgegangen 

Winterlibelle vielleicht ?


----------



## Biotopfan (9. Juni 2017)

Hei, im Gewächshaus hab ich einen Mörtelkübel stehen, in den meine Medakareisfische
  
 übern Sommer einziehen sollen...
  
Tja..hier hab ich noch fleißig rausgefangen und in den Teich umgesetzt
  
Über 80 Stück hab ich da allein rausgefangen...tztztz
anschließend nochmal jeden Tag mind. 5, bis ich bei etwas über 100 Stück war...
Als ich die ersten fliegenden __ Libellen gesehen habe, hab ich schnell ein Fliegennetz drübergeschmissen...
  
Da hab ich nochmal jeden Tag 5 frisch geschlüpfte Flugfähige Libellen gefunden und rausgelassen...
Jetzt ist seit einer Woche endlich Ruhe...hoffe meine Fische dürfen dann endlich auch bald raus.
VG Monika


----------



## Tottoabs (9. Juni 2017)

Biotopfan schrieb:


> ...hoffe meine Fische dürfen dann endlich auch bald raus.


Besorge dir einen großen __ Macropoden....oder gleich die Chinesischen für den Teich https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...an-euren-teichen-aus.47231/page-7#post-549699. Den lässt du ein paar Wochen nachsuche halten.


----------



## Biotopfan (9. Juni 2017)

Hei..nee, was soll ich mit so einem Vieh?
Den muß ich ja dann auchnoch anderweitig unterbringen...
Dann lieber die Elassoma rein..die fressen auch alles was quer ins Maul passt.
Wie ist das mit __ Kleinlibellen? Gibts da Arten, die länger als ein Jahr brauchen um flügge zu werden?
Weil wenn nicht, hoffe ich das sie dann alle ausgeflogen sind und ruhe im Karton...
VG Monika


----------



## Tottoabs (9. Juni 2017)

Dann die Elassoma, welche sind es den ? Ja die Larven bleiben so lange im Teich biss sie genug gefressen haben bzw. genug gewachsen sind. Egal ob ein oder zwei Jahre oder länger.


----------



## Biotopfan (10. Juni 2017)

Hei, Elassoma everglady.
Leider hab ich nurnoch Kerle.
Hoffe es kommen bald mal wieder welche in den Handel.
Vg Monika


----------



## Benny337 (10. Juni 2017)

Hallo,
Heute waren bei mir am Teich wieder Grosse Königlibellen.
Hier ein paar Fotos 
Lg Benny


----------



## trampelkraut (11. Juni 2017)

Hallo,

hatte gestern auch wieder Besuch!


----------



## ina1912 (11. Juni 2017)

wow, die ist ja schön!


----------



## Eva-Maria (15. Juni 2017)

Moin zusammen,
um welche Libelle handelt es sich hier?
 

Einige sagen, dass es sich um ein ganz junges __ Plattbauch-Männchen handelt, deshalb noch die gelben Rechtecken auf den Flanken
andere behaupten es handle sich um ein ganz altes Weibchen, die würden im Alter auf dem Rücken blau....
was stimmt denn jetzt - wer weiß es betraubar?


----------



## Digicat (15. Juni 2017)

Ich tippe auf ein älteres __ Plattbauch-Weibchen ...

Eventuell findest du hier eine Antwort.

LG
Helmut


----------



## Eva-Maria (15. Juni 2017)

danke Helmut,
werde ich mir näher anschauen!


----------



## meinereiner (16. Juni 2017)

Bei mir im Garten und am Teich gesichtet


----------



## jolantha (16. Juni 2017)

Ebenfalls am Teich, andere Perspektive ging nicht, da war sie wieder weg


----------



## Fotomolch (16. Juni 2017)

Digicat schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf ein älteres __ Plattbauch-Weibchen ...
> 
> Eventuell findest du hier eine Antwort.
> 
> ...


 
Ich würde aufgrund der parallel verlaufenden Anhänge eher auf ein Männchen tippen.


----------



## Fotomolch (16. Juni 2017)

jolantha schrieb:


> Ebenfalls am Teich, andere Perspektive ging nicht, da war sie wieder weg
> Anhang anzeigen 185986



Die gebänderte Prachtlibelle hat meinen Teich auch (leider auch nur kurz) besucht. 

Später habe ich noch eine frisch geschlüpfte Schlanklibelle gefunden (in meinem Buch leider nicht? - vielleicht kennt sie jemand)  und musste ein paar Fotos später (ich habe noch eine Larve der blau- grünen Mosaikjungfer entdeckt) musste ich dieses sehen .
Aber so ist wohl das Leben. Fressen und gefressen werden. Die Libelle war mitten im Teich an der Blüte des Tausendblatts geschlüpft.
Immerhin weiß ich jetzt, dass die __ Wasserläufer ihre Beute aussaugen. Später saßen nämlich noch mehr dran. Vielleicht haben sie auch den hohlen, kopflosen __ Plattbauch getötet und ausgesaugt.


----------



## Eva-Maria (17. Juni 2017)

Fotomolch schrieb:


> Ich würde aufgrund der parallel verlaufenden Anhänge eher auf ein Männchen tippen.


 Diese 'Anhängsel' sind keine Zangen, wie sie Männchen haben, Claudia.


----------



## Tomy26 (18. Juni 2017)

Heute sind wieder Flugtage
ca. 10  __ Großlibellen an Teich und unzählige kleine.


----------



## Fotomolch (18. Juni 2017)

Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Diese 'Anhängsel' sind keine Zangen, wie sie Männchen haben, Claudia.



Bei den Weibchen sind sie aber weiter auseinander gespreizt, bei den Männchen parallel verlaufend.


----------



## jenso (18. Juni 2017)

Kleinlibelle bei der Unterwasser-Eiablage

Gruß
Jens


----------



## RKurzhals (19. Juni 2017)

Hallo,
auch bei mir habe ich zahlreiche __ Libellen gesichtet. Diesmal neben der Azurjungfer mal eine __ Gemeine Heidelibelle, und einen Blaupfeil. Das Weibchen der heidelibelle habe ich leider nicht scharf hinbekommen, die war einfach zu hektisch.


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Juni 2017)

Biotopfan schrieb:


> Hei, im Gewächshaus hab ich einen Mörtelkübel stehen, in den meine Medakareisfische


Zitat aus einem Aquaforum:
wenn möglich "Aichi Ken" die sich schon seit Jahren in deutschen Teichen bewährt haben.........die sollen im Teich überwintern?

Bei der Suche nach diesem Beitrag habe ich unter Oryzias latipes Beiträge aus 2008 gelesen, da geht es auch um Oryzias latipes für den Gartenteich im Winter ?

Kannst mir vielleicht in dem Beitrag antworten damit wie die __ Libellen hier nicht schreddern.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/hat-hier-jemand-makropoden-im-teich.4407/page-2


----------



## Tomy26 (19. Juni 2017)

Ich will noch eine werden. Hatte ich beim Fadenalgensammeln mit rausgezogen.
  

Bin fertig


----------



## Anja Thomas (23. Juni 2017)

Ich hab auch mal ein paar für euch....allerdings hab ich keine Ahnung, was es für welche sind.  Bild 2 und 3 ist ein und dasselbe Tier, und Bild 4 und 5 ist auch jeweils dasselbe Tier. Grad die letzten beiden interessieren mich, wobei das letzte Tier ja hier geschlüpft ist.  Und das in nur einem Jahr?


----------



## pema (24. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
Hufeisenazurjungfer ¿ (Ironie)  bei der Eiablage (..die Männer sind wie immer 'nur schön' und klammern).
 

Petra


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Juni 2017)

pema schrieb:


> bei der Eiablage (..die Männer sind wie immer 'nur schön' und klammern).


Von wegen, die passen auf das kein anderer seiner Frau gewallt an tut.


----------



## Digicat (25. Juni 2017)

Fotomolch schrieb:


> Ich würde aufgrund der parallel verlaufenden Anhänge eher auf ein Männchen tippen.


Männchen sind blau ... gehe mal auf den Link ....

LG
Helmut


----------



## Fotomolch (25. Juni 2017)

Ich habe mir das Foto noch mal angesehen, ich denke auch, das es ein Weibchen ist. Es sah mir beim letzten Mal so aus, das die Anhänge nah zusammen waren. Lag vielleicht am tablet- Bildschirm.


----------



## Digicat (25. Juni 2017)

In dem Link (bischen runter scrollen), werden die Geschlechts-Merkmale sehr gut erklärt.

Und noch ein __ Vierfleck von gerade eben ...

  

LG
Helmut


----------



## Fotomolch (25. Juni 2017)

Wie geschrieben, ich hatte das letzte Mal den Eindruck, dass die Anhängsel parallel verlaufen. Dass die Plattbauchmännchen blau sind, weiß ich schon. Ich habe in letzter Zeit meist vom tablet aus geguckt und da war die Bildschirmhelligkeit vielleicht etwas zu dunkel eingestellt, dass ich die Anhänge falsch gesehen habe.


----------



## domserv (27. Juni 2017)

Besuch vom __ Plattbauch


----------



## domserv (19. Juli 2017)

Gestern ne ganze Schar Pechlibellen am Teich. Hatte ich bisher auch noch keine. Leider kein Fotonachweis.

Gruß
Jimi


----------



## Ls650tine (23. Juli 2017)

Hatte heute auch Besuch von mehreren kleinen Pechlibellen 
die Große kann ich nicht bestimmen, vielleicht könnt ihr mir da sagen, was es war

LG Tine


----------



## ina1912 (25. Juli 2017)

Hallo Tine, das sieht aus wie eine __ gemeine Heidelibelle. 

lg Ina


----------



## Sternchen71 (30. Juli 2017)

Eine Mosaikjungfer


----------



## trampelkraut (21. Okt. 2017)

Gestern endeckt, sowie es aussah bei der Eiablage.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Okt. 2017)

Hi Roland,

__ Libellen sind bei mir auch noch fleissig am eierlegen in den Teich

mal schauen was nächstes Jahr an Libellen im Teich hochkommt, nachdem nun ja keine "flossentragenden Freßsäcke" mehr im Teich sind die sie vorher ja  immer zum Großteil verdrückt haben

MfG Frank


----------



## Gartenschere (24. Okt. 2017)

=) Lybillen sind was sehr schönes sieht man ja leider nicht mehr all zu oft
zumindest hier leider nicht mehr


----------



## Devilchen (24. Okt. 2017)

hab da auch ein Exemplar ... aus dem Wasser gerettet


----------

